# Superfatting liquid soap



## jmk3482 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello everyone. I will be making liquid soap soon and I was wondering if someone could clarify something. I have Catherine Failor's Making Liquid Soaps book. In the book, she specifies that all her recipes have a lye excess to make it clear and then you have to neutralize the soap with borax. 

I don't want to make a clear soap. I just was liquid soap that is super fatted. If I use one of her recipes, run it through soap calc with a 5% superfat, will the recipe work the same and just not be clear? Will it separate?

I've heard you have to use castor oil if you want to superfat liquid soap. Can someone explain if this is true and why?

Also, I want to use a crock pot instead of the double boiler method. Do I have to do anything different than her method?


----------



## pink-north (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi    ,

I've been interested in making liquid soap too. Here is a link that outlines the crock pot method (which I find to be easier)http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/liquidsoap/ss/basicliquidsoap_10.htm
 as well as some information on why there is so much excess lye in Catherine Failor's recipes. 
http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/liqui ... liquid.htm

I found these to be very informative. 

I hope that helps. Happy soaping and keep us posted on your progress.
 :wink: 
Pink


----------



## Lindy (Apr 5, 2010)

I have tried making LS using a 2% SF and they didn't work well.  I'm about to try it again and I was going to go with 0%.

Pink that's a great article - it explains it so much better!


----------

